#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Vergeten .....

## _Jasper

Laten we er maar weer eens een nieuw topic inknallen...

Hebben jullie ooit wel eens iets (verschrikkelijk essentieels) vergeten bij een klus?
En dan was die klus ook nog eens niet in de buurt, stond je daar....

seeeee ya
Jasper

----------


## DeMennooos

Tja, stonden we daar zonder mengtafelvoeding aan de andere kant van Nederland. Of zonder trussen.

De mengtafelvoeding was toen redelijk snel opgelost, gewoon een collega gebeld die in de buurt zat.
Truss werd creatief met de lampekarren omspringen en kissies misbruiken voor de lampkes.

Ook wel eens kleurenfilters vergeten, toen werd het allemaal wit licht.

Computermonitoren van de Status Cue vergeten en op een locatie waar ze geen VGA monitoren hadden dus werd het blind werken en nadenken wat ookal weer de config van de vorige sjow was.



Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Jeroen

Hmz,... monitor amp. voor Postmen vergeten <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Klik voor de sites  -=&gt;

----------


## Pulse

Ik ben zaterdag moeten terugrijden omdat ik juist 1 M10 schroef niet bijhad <img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>
Ik heb van alles reserve bij maar daar had ik nu juist niet aan gedacht. En zonder die schroef kon ik de truss absoluut niet ophangen.
Gelukkig was het niet zo ver.

----------


## Rv

Hahaaaaa,

ja, wij zijn ooit onze microkoffer vergeten. Toch ook mogen terugrijden hoor!
lol

____
Rv.

----------


## CyberNBD

Outtriggers voor towers vergeten, werd ook terugrijden...

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Danny duyts

Een voedingskabel van één van onze licht effecten. Zou je denken zo geregeld maar aan de ene kant een stekker en aan de andere kant een 220 speakon heeft niet iedereen liggen

----------


## showband

dit weekend nog. Beltpack van de zender vergeten.


lekker belangrijk!

----------


## Ward

klus Zaandam
wij uit Zwolle

computer mee... vergeten de lasershow te kopieren vanaf de server aan de zaak... snelste oplossing was toen om iemand met server en al naar ons toe te laten komen.
Dat heeft wat extra foto's opgeleverd.

Groet,
Ward

Intervisual Laser Productions

-=(no link? see profile)=-

----------


## Dave

Een keer de verbindingskabel tussen cd-speler en ab. En ook wel eens de speakerkabels.

En van de meer vervelende dingen is dat ik het sleuteltje van de sirius 24 thuis heb laten liggen. En natuurlijk stond dat ding op 'presets only'

Greetz,
Dave

----------


## Destiny

Enige wat wij ooit vergeten waren zijn de microfoon en cassettedeck.

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## tididi

ik was op een groot feest met veel vrouwen mijn condooms vergeten !!!!snel opgelost uit lokale automaat!<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

p.j

----------


## Joost van Ens

Ooit een keer de break outs vergeten, maar dat was snel opgelost omdat mijn dimmer en multi's en per kanaal een 220V succo heeft. Ik moest alleen wel heel veel 220 kabeltjes trekken. Ook een keer een monitorrack en speakerkabels mee gekregen met speakon aansluitingen. Alleen de bijgeleverde monitors hadden nog xlr.

groeten

----------


## jaja

Dat heeft joost altijd bij zich, 220 kabels, en nooit te weinig. Hoeveel heb je nodig?, 2 keer 5 meter? is 3 keer 10 meter ook goed? Zo gaat dat bij Van Ens, als hij tenminste weg is met zijn eigen spullen, anders moeten de spullen gewoon wat dichter bij elkaar gezet worden als het snoer te kort is.

I'm a handyman, i screw everything

----------


## Joost van Ens

tsja, ik heb er nou eenmaal een hekel aan om mis te grijpen[ :Big Grin: }

groeten

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Nou ik ben wel eens de PA kabels vergeten....enne....heel vaak euro kabels....enne....speaker kabels....enne....controller voor bose 802...enne....dat was het eigenlijk wel...

Olaf, Duffhuës Edit Company.
Oss.

details....push it..

----------


## movinghead

Ueeehmm..... mijn Leatherman en MAG-lite?
Ik kan niet zonder......
verder noot iets eigenlijk......

-----But first there was Light-----

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Op de een of andere manier wil mijn bosje inbus-sleuteltjes echt altijd thuis liggen... die dingen hebben een eigen wil denk ik, tja toch lastig als je statief nou net met die dingen vastgeschroefd moet worden <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle> Maar kleine drivein = nooi ver weg dus da's mooi meegenomen... en inbus'jes heeft ieder ikea-gezin ook <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## Overdrive

Ja ben een keer mn verstand vergeten....[):]!!!

Hadden 50 km verder een showtje, adapter voor Coef scan tafeltje vergeten......oeps! TERUG!!
Op zulke momenten denk je toch: Waar zit je......

Mazzelos Overdrive

----------


## Jan-Peter

Hé, wat een geluk er zijn er meer die iets vergeten, maar vlak na mijn whiplash, gebeurde het ergste wat je maar kan overkomen...

Vanuit huis naar de klant en bij de klant aangekomen wil je de spullen pakken (complete PA)... Ja, die staat klaar in het magazijn ! Maar gewoon vergeten te gaan laden. 
Bij een whiplash komt het vaker voor dat het korte termijn geheugen aangetast wordt. 

Gelukkig had ik nog een uurtje de tijd en was het redelijk in de buurt.

Of wat zou je denken van een een wielerkoers in Putten en WEL de koffer van je draadloze microfoon bij je hebben, maar NIET <img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle> de microfoon in de koffer ! En dan op zaterdagmiddag in PUTTEN nog een gewone microfoon vinden ?  (ja ik kon een SM-58 huren voor fl 50,00 bij het lokale buurthuis. Dat werd dus toch even heen en weer naar Houten !

----------


## NielsO

Stond een paar weken na 11 september op de luchthaven van Faro, keurig eraan gedacht mijn nagelschaartje uit mijn toilettas te halen, (ja die gaat altijd mee in de handbagage sinds een vertraging van 22 uur op een zweterige luchthaven in Turkije) ga ik door de douane en bedenk ik me dat mijn maglite, leatherman en -last but not least- soldeerbout nog in mijn hanbagage zitten. Ik vond die man achter dat rõntgen-apparaat al erg vreemd kijken. Leg dat maar eens uit aan een groepje douanebeambten zonder gevoel voor humor! Uiteindlijk voor elkaar gekregen dat ik terug mocht naar de incheck-balie, verteld die miep me dat het onmogelijk is deze drie artikelen los in te checken, met de opmerking erbij dat ik ze maar in de vuilnisbak moest gooien!

Ondanks de koppijn van de (overigens zeer gezellige) avond ervoor kwam ik gelukkig nog op het idee mijn als handbage bedoelde tas maar in zijn geheel in te checken. Na ongeveer een kwartiertje dat begon als slijmen en eindigde in een mix van nederlandse scheldwoorden gecombineerd met braaf engels gaf ze zich gewonnen en checkte ze mijn tas in.

De maglite, leatherman en soldeerbout maken het inmiddels naar omstandigheden goed!

Ach... we hebben wel grotere zalen leeg gedraaid!

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Gisteren 12-02 : Top-Block's van Ground support vergeten mee te nemen.

Eergisteren 11-02 : Senheiser handheld en Shure recievers meegenomen. was ook erggg makkelijk

Wat nog al eens wil gebeuren.....Truss laden....op klus aankomen.....trusspennen koffer vergeten! (zelfs eens in de messe in Frankfurth...DE)

Omgekeerd.......weg rijden van theaterklus en dan op de zaak  aankomen zonder beltpacks...... 

Zoals menno al vertelde....monitors bij licht tafel gewoon stom weg niet in-laden.

Ow nog een leuke.......niet echt vergeten maar wel erggg dom...
4 dagen aan het werk geweest in de RAI en dan de dag erna een klusje moeten bouwen is Wassenaar............en dan vervolgens met een niet beter wetende gedachten zo weer naar de RAI kachelen, daar aankomen en je dan bedenken in welke hal je ook alweer moest zijn........hehe..ow.eeeeh vd. Valk wassenaar geloof ik....hehe
31 December!
*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## Niek...

> citaat:Wat nog al eens wil gebeuren.....Truss laden....op klus aankomen.....trusspennen koffer vergeten!



Hmz...klink bekend

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## PowerSound

Éen keer mijn reservelampen vergeten, en moest het niet die dag zijn dat er een lampje kapot ging ??? <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>, dus maar met 3 scans gedaan ipv 4. Had namelijk geen vervoer om die lampen te gaan halen.

FUCK OFF AUTOBPM USERS !!! 
Viva Ypoc, Viva Contest, Viva Qsc, Viva EV, Viva JBL, Viva PowerSound !

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Complete klus vergeten. Sta je met je voltallige personeel op de stoep bij Holland AV groep, bellen ze waar we blijven. Ongeveer 2 uur rijden........... maar even een conculega op pad gestuurd.

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## djdabounce

Ik heb nog wel eens de neiging om de sleuteltjes van de aanhanger te vergeten. Om terug te rijden is ook al zowat dus betonschaar erbij!!!
Het slot wat ik er nu op heb is geloof ik het 5e?!? verbeter me Niek als het er meer zijn.

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>En dan die betonschaar in een tool-case in de aanhanger zeker?!<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>




*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## Joost van Ens

ook al eens een klus gehad waarbij ik en jaja ingehuurd werden als freelancers. Wat was de opdrachtgever blij dat wij "per ongeluk" (lees met opzet) onze eigen kabelkisten bij ons hadden.  (bedankje na de tijd ging nog net, anders was hij kompleet voor schut gegaan, Ik mag de 23e weer eens met hugo III een klus doen. Zie er nu al naar uit. waarschijnlijk snel, geen gezeur, een hoop lol, en drank. (fris) . Was elk weekend maar zo??? 

groeten Klunz(joost van Ens)

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Vandaag de licht tafel vergeten bij een congresje!!!


&lt;&lt; Laten we dit Topic lekker up-to-date houden...iedereen elke dag hier even zijn vergeetmenietjes vermelden. &gt;&gt;

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## CyberNBD

Vergeet jij nou werkelijk iedere dag iets Rudi <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## EP Woody

Gister even wat spullen opgehaald voor een jubileum Concertje van een koor. Hebben we fijn alles uitgeladen, bedenkt ik me plotseling dat ik de Mic-Klemmen ben vergeten.

Ik 's avonds even wat zooi neerzetten, zag ik dat ik m'n Mic-kabels was vergeten mee te nemen.

Gelukkig is de Generale pas Vr. Avond. En heb ik vanavond nog tijd om het een en ander te bouwen dus, ik heb weer mazzel.


Greetz Erwin. (Yepz that's my name)

----------


## Gast1401081

Vergeten eigenlijk nooit. Wel dat er materiaal uit de vrachtwagen was geleend/gerepareerd, maar dat ik er zelf niet uitgehaald had. Of uitgefikte mengtafelvoediingen die na reparatie maar 24 V phantoom gaven, enzo..

Van die dingen...Ofneetthan

----------


## DJ Productions

Vorig jaar een klusje:

Belde ze op kun je danb en dan komen draaien (ja is goed)
ok dan laten wij jou nog even de preciese tijden horen (niet meer gebelt)
en een dag daarnaar waren ze over de zeik dak er niet was (raar??)

gegroet!  :Smile:

----------


## Niek...

Sorry, maar bij een boeking noteer ik altijd ff naam en telefoonnummer, bij het eerste belletje al. Wanneer het contract klaar is weet je al meer, maar vooral dat  eerste belletje zoals hier waarbij je naar een nummer vraagt is wel handig.....dat zie je maar weer

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

DJ Productions vergeet ook wel eens CD-spelers terug te brengen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## DJ Productions

Deze mensen ken ik al lang dus maar ze hadden dus niks defenetief afgesproken.

En ice je heb hem tog weer iedergeval dacht tog echt dak net bij jou was?

gegroet!  :Smile:

----------


## ralph

ghegheghe leuk topic!

van zaterdag t/m disndag dus carnaval gedraait. Leuk allemaal. Laatste avond netjes twee cd koffertjes ingepakt met het werk dat ik nodig had voor een boeking op woensdag, rugzak volgedouwd met koptelefoon etc....

Wat vergeet ik mee te nemen: 1 cd koffer!!!!!

Sta ik dus mooi voor lul, d8 ik.....daar hadden ze gelukkig een heel erg complete MP3 speler met alles wat ook in die vergeten koffer zat.


Toen nog niet alles zo professioneel geregeld was als voor het bedrijf waarvoor ik nu op pad ben is het mij wel eens overkomen dat ik zonder multikabels op een klusje in Den HElder stond....
Probeer dan maar eens op vrijdagmiddag een locale dixoboer bereid te vinden om ff een stukkie multi te verhuren...

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## )jeroen(

En menno, kan je je niet meer herinneren dat alex die profielspotjes en een podiumtafel moest halen? Ik was meegegaan maar ik wist niet wat we mee moesten nemen. Kwamen we terug, hadden we de profielspotjes niet meegenomen! heheheh, is alex met hoe heet ze ook al weer (pascalle?) weer een keer teruggereden! Gelukkig was het in de buurt.

Gr.

)jeroen(

----------


## FiëstaLj

Laatst een keer statieven vergeten.... sta je fijn te kijken met je T-bars

of te weinig statieven (2 in plaats van 4)



Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## R. den Ridder

Hallo daar,

Ooit op een klus het amprack vergeten, en bij het inladen vroegen we ons al af waarom we nou ineens ruimte overhielden in de tandemasser.

Ik ben ook goed in het vergeten van cues van de volgspot, dat kan Rudi  wel beamen (Bredase revue), alhoewel hij volgens mij toen een futurelight was vergeten bij de doorlopen, of paste die gewoon niet in de wagen?

groeten,
Ralph

----------


## DeMennooos

Ja dat weet ik nog wel, maar dat was niet echt vergeten. Dat was meer onder het motto ter plekke besloten dat er toch weat profieltjes bij moesten komen en ze kwamen daar zelf wat prakken te kort.
En dan haal je de profieltjes, hangt ze op, stelt ze als strakke toplichtjes is er een zanger die zijn teksten niet kan onthouden en precies op de plek waar je je profieltjes op hebt gezet een muziekstandaard neer pleurt.

Ze waren toen ook een reservelamp vergeten <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar ik ben ook wel eens wat vergeten mee terug te nemen <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>
Een genie stapelaar en vooral loopplankjes waren favoriet. Zeker toen ik wel eens de sleepkever uithing bij die tapeshows alles moet snel en dan niet de tijd nemen alles goed na te lopen omdat je naar de volgende moet, maar alles is wel teruggekomen.

Kunnen we van de door aaltje vergeten rookmachine niet zeggen....

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## andre

limiter vergeten op een houseparty!!  moest er echt wel tussen anders liggen je speakers de volgende dag op de werkbank

Adventure Showtechniek

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:
> En ice je heb hem tog weer iedergeval dacht tog echt dak net bij jou was?



Tuurlijk was ook maar een geintje!!!

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Oja, tussenpijpjes heb ik een keer achtergelaten. Moeten we nog steeds ophalen, iemand in de buurt van Utrecht die binnekort in de buurt van Leiden moet zijn?

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> Vergeet jij nou werkelijk iedere dag iets Rudi <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>



Elke dag is een groot woord...............vaak......dat komt meer in de buurt!! <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>





> citaat:
> Ik ben ook goed in het vergeten van cues van de volgspot, dat kan Rudi wel beamen (Bredase revue), alhoewel hij volgens mij toen een futurelight was vergeten bij de doorlopen, of paste die gewoon niet in de wagen?



Eeeeeeeeeh...welke bedoelde je!? waren er zoveel..... maar Nee kan me niet herinneren dat ik er 1-tje vergeten was mee te nemen......

PS&gt;&gt; Hoe is't trouwens met je?! Alles goed...?

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## )jeroen(

Je hebt wel gelijk menno... Ik was al om 10 uur ofzo weg dus ik heb de vallende muziekstandaard niet meer gezien. Hoelaat waren jullie daar ongeveer weer weg? Waren trouwens veel mensen he! 



Gr.

)jeroen(

----------


## DeMennooos

Nee, het was geen vallend muziekstandaard, maar een zanger had zijn muziekstandaard er neer gezet. 

Er waren errug veel mensen ja <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ik geloof dat we om half 3 of 3 uur wegreden.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Delirium crew

Ben op Dance Valley diskette's vergetenkon weer terug reizen met de NS wel te verstaan.
Nou uiteindelijk was ik om 09:45 weer op Dance Valley en een kwartiertje later kon ik gaan knipperen.<img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## )jeroen(

Menno, ik had te snel je posting gelezen anders had ik wel gezien wat je bedoeld had  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




Gr.

)jeroen(

----------


## jaja

Ik ben wel eens mijn oordopjes vergeten, daar kom je dus de volgende dag achter als je nog steeds een vaag toontje hoort...

Dat die dingen belangrijk zijn, daar wordt ik wel op gewezen als ik weer eens met Klunz (Joost van Ens) weg ben geweest. Het komt wel steeds minder vaak voor dat ik ze thuis laat liggen.

Trouwens, de arbeidsinspectie geeft fikse boetes als personeel die dingen niet hebben.

I'm a handyman, i screw everything

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Nog een tevreden gebruiker van oordoppen dus.

Maar mag ik vragen wat Joost heeft? 
Heeft hij na 15 jaar draaien met oordoppen nog nergens last van, of heeft hij een tijdje zonder gefeest, met alle gevolgen van dien??

Of draait hij gewoon altijd enorm hard <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten, Remco

----------


## R. den Ridder

Hallo daar,

Rudi, alles is in orde, maar ik zit me nu wel elke keer dat ik achter de masterpiece zit af te vragen waarom ik nog steeds geen Avolites heb :-)

groeten,
Ralph

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Vergeten ? Wij laten nogal geregeld een 'plank' staan na afloop, zo'n plank met statiefadapter eronder voor een projector of monitor op te plaatsen. Op zich niet zo'n ramp, maar wel als je er al een stuk of 5 kwijt bent geraakt...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Rv

Stja ... gisteren gewoon vergeten onze lichtbrug in te laden.
Was vlakbij hoor, dus in ontspannen sfeertje even gaan halen!
 :Wink: 

____
Rv.

----------


## Joost van Ens

Joost heeft over het algemeen een stevig volume<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Hehe, dus toch het laatste <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Gaat natuurlijk ook wel lukken met mt-2.....

Maar laten we maar weer on-topic gaan.

Groeten, Remco

----------


## EP Woody

Gisteravond tijdens een Concert de Geluidstechnicus voor op Podium en de Lichtnicht vergeten, Mocht dus zelf de hele tijd naar voren rennen om de mics goed te zetten, en dan weer naar achter om het licht goed te zetten.


Greetz Erwin. (Yepz that's my name)

----------


## Joost van Ens

Draai niet zo veel met mt2, gebruik het wel regelmatig i.v.m. 538.
gebruik, en heb zelf een oude hi-tec set ev loaded. En ik kan je vertellen dat dit heel hard kan gaan zeker in combinatie met de rcf art 300 als monitor. Jaja en hugo worden er inderdaad wel eens "gek"van.

groeten

----------


## Gast1401081

als je di hitec's met die dh1a's bedoeld dan liggen er hier nog een paar spare's voor je. Verder met crown aansturen, en dan snap ik wat je bedoeld..

Van die dingen...Ofneetthan

----------


## Joost van Ens

volgens mij is het idd de dh1a, en inderdaad met crown aangestuurd. (behalve het hoog, daar ligt wat anders op, maar werkt ook perfect.)

groeten

----------


## Gast1401081

ik ken die dingen wel.(oud van pas?) let op je stoffilters van die cr's.

Van die dingen...Ofneetthan

----------


## Joost van Ens

Nee, hi-tec setje al weer wat jaren geleden gekocht van tony mouse (tegenwoordig mouse music), crown's in de zelfde tijd nieuw aangeschaft. Stoffilter probleem is bekend

groeten

----------


## Triple S

... we zijn één keer na een optreden de zanger van de band vergeten.
Dat krijg je ervan als je met meerdere voertuigen gaat <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>. 

Maar!! Alle apparatuur was wel weer veilig thuis <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>.

May the Source be with you

----------


## DeMennooos

Ook wel eens voor bandje gewerkt waarvan de drummer na ieder optreden wel iets vergat.
Op de toms na konden we na 2 maanden van alles wat ie vergeten was een vrij complete kit maken.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Destiny

...en nu ben je zelf een band begonnen?

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## Dj Cross

wij zijn van alles vergeten..
adapter voor mengpaneel..(zit tegenwoordig geen adaptor meer bij gelukkig)
een kabeltje..(niks doet het dan)
stekkerdoos
lichtsturing
cd koffer
enz..

maar was gelukkig altijd dicht in de buurt..

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Nee, Menno wacht nog op een leuke zangeres die d'r gouden strotje vergeet.......

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## WTT

ach klusje duitsland en zonder lichttafel staan hiep hoi 
lang leven de local controll 


WTT rentals

----------


## DeMennooos

Nee, ben geen eigen band begonnen.
En dan zit ik eigenlijk eerder te wachten op een zangeres die haar gouden lijfje vergeet aan te kleden <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## _Jasper

> citaat:
> Nee, ben geen eigen band begonnen.
> En dan zit ik eigenlijk eerder te wachten op een zangeres die haar gouden lijfje vergeet aan te kleden <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>



En dan is toevallig Paul van Vugt (Tididi) zijn rubbers VERGETEN!!

Seee ya
Jasper

----------


## Niek...

> citaat:adapter voor mengpaneel..(zit tegenwoordig geen adaptor meer bij gelukkig)



Hmz...<img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle> bij de jouwe misschien niet. Onze DX1000's doen het anders echt nog met externe adapters....alhoewel ik die toch niet zo snel zal vergeten <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Ehj Martijn..............volgens mij kan jij hier ook nog wel meer vermelden <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## tididi

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> Nee, ben geen eigen band begonnen.
> ...



nou dan maar zonder (krijgt ze misschiem wel haar gouden stemmetje trug van het gillen!!)<img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle>

p.j

----------


## Dj Cross

wij hebben tegenwoordig lekker interne adapter..
maar we zijn um 1x vergeten..duss..

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Owja, ik denk er net aan : Ik vergeet zéér vaak Speakon-couplers...
Nu gebruik ik altijd korte verloopjes (3 meter) van Jack naar speakon voor de speakers (daar moet dringend speakon inkomen !) en dan wordt ie dus meestal altijd verlengd...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Ehj stijntje..wat voor systeem heb je dan nog op Jack!?


*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

JB Systems EL15 ( Oud, oud,... ) <img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## martje

1 keer een paar lege par kisten meegenomen kwam er later achter dat de eightbars nog op de werkbank stonden thuis.
gewoon de dj lights effe omgedraaid, wat weinig parren maat klant te vreden.

 Ook een keer statieven vergeten gewoon effe een balkje op gezocht in de werkplaats bij dat bedrijf en 2 multiplex storken en zelf effe een rig balkje gemaakt.

maar wij hebben MARTIN mzzl Martje L.J. on the road

----------


## jaja

Ben een keer naar een discotheek geweest om er enkele cd-spelers neer te zetten voor een radio-dj. Was hij vergeten  door te geven dat hij anderhalf uur eerder begon. Zat binnen drie kwartier weer op de snelweg naar huis. Niet verkeerd, was gelukkig ook niet aan de andere kant van Nederland.

I'm a handyman, i screw everything

----------


## Joost van Ens

kan er maar een zijn nl. .... ... ..........

groetjes

----------


## Dj Cross

is ut niet .... ... ... ...... ??

----------


## nicovwijk

Tja, Nu komt ie....

Kabelkist, versterker, tyrips (zeeer belangrijk)

Viel mee he voor een blonde!


Da Massols!
Greetz Nicoooow

Nederlands zijn mijn goedste vak!

----------


## djdabounce

Als ik alles zo doorlees, dan ben ik helemaal nog niet zo vergeetachtig als ik dacht in tegenstelling tot mijn compagnon. Maar 't blijven die sleuteltjes he....

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## steef

het was maar een kleinigheidje maar wel het belangrijkste verloopje.
En ik nog denken toen ik na het laden de vrachteagen in keek; hij lijkt zo leeg!!

Zo is `t mar net!

steef

----------


## G.P.Fransen

het was niet met de drive in maar wel heel stom ik moest een bedrijfsfilmpje maken ergen rond brussel wij hebben 3 busjes ik dus alles ingeladen stuk of 15 flightcases ik bewn onderweg ga ergens bij antwerpen tanken blijk ik het verkeerde busje te hebben <img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Whahaha das ook een leuke <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> Al voel je je op dat moment wel knap *PIEP* ........

Groeten, Remco

----------


## rumaDAje

ach ja, spullen vergeten is me ook nog niet overkomen( ik werk alleen bij ons op school, en de spullen zijn van de school, zodoende). we hebben wel een keer gehad dat echt in de laatste 2 dagen ervoor alles kapot ging: eerst de controller voor de dimmer, dan 1 kanaal van de dimmer zelf, vervolgens de fitting van de volgspot, en toen, 5 minuten voordat ik weg moest(ik moest gaan opdienen in het restaurantgedeelte) komen ze aanzetten met een basgitaar: of ik die ff kon repareren.ok, in allerijl effe een draadje opnieuw vastgesoldeerd. Toen de avond zelf: komt een maat van mij de zaal binnenlopen een half uur voordat het begint: ziet ie ineens 2 meisjes van onze ploeg een beetje zenuwachtig lachend met een handdoek over het mengpaneel gaan... ARGGGGGGGGHHHHHH!
Dat ging goed, ging ineens halverwege de avond al het licht uit, wat bleek: de aardingsdraad was losgeschoten in de lichtbak interface en was tegen een fase aangekomen...
kan je je zoveel pech op 1 avond voorstellen??
greetz
David

----------


## WJ

In mijn 'vroegere jaren', zeg maar het draaien met lampenbakken, een keer de controller vergeten. Zeg maar geen licht... Wij naar huis gebeld van die vriend en kwam z'n mammie het brengen. Tegenwoordig nauwlijks dingen vergeten, niet iets essentieels in elk geval.

"duz-da-waz-zut-ma-wee  -  to-du-fol-gun-du-x"

----------


## Rv

> citaat:Stja ... gisteren gewoon vergeten onze lichtbrug in te laden.
> Was vlakbij hoor, dus in ontspannen sfeertje even gaan halen!
> 
> 
> ____
> Rv.



Kan je het geloven? Gisteren weer die lichtbrug vergeten ... en nu was het wel iets verder rijden. <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>

____
Rv.

----------


## musicjohn

Ook wel aardig...

Een keer voor een optreden in Preston Palce (Almelo) m'n kostuum vergeten. Terugrijden naar Gouda??? Echt Niet. <img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>

Die avond zat ik er dus gewoon in m'n vaale spijkerbroek, T-shirtje en afgetrapte Nike's.<img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>

De muziek was er echter niet minder om. <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

Het management stelde overigens wel wat vragen. Hadden er weinig begrip voor en vonden het erg "on-professioneel". Men verwacht dus kennelijk dat je van alles 2 stuks meeneemt. Altijd 1 op reserve.

Greetzzz...


John <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>


Audience Delight Sound Systems, if only the best is good enough!

----------


## ralph

Asl reactoe op MusicJohn: Als het management van die toko zo professioneel is, dan hadden ze jou op die avond direct in een smoking van de zaak kunnen steken!
Dat doen ze in echte toptenten namelijk wel!

Spreek uit ervaring, moest een keer draaien op een fund-raiser in een chique Hotel in Noordwijk, niemand had tegen mij gezegd dat er een dress code was en al helemaal niets over een smoking gezegt...

Gelukkig heeft dat Hotel een uitstekende hospitality service die zelf mijn maat smoking wist te bemachtigen voor die avond.

Verder vergeet ik niet zoveel, of het moeten steekkarretjes zijn...die laat ik overal slingeren...om vervolgens thuis tot de conclusie te komen dat ik weer terug kan...

Het gaat zelfs zover dat ik nu geen steekwagens meer meekrijg  :Smile: 

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## pieterjan

goed dat ik ut weet !!

-----------------------
Met Vriendlijke Groet..

Pieter-Jan Jochems
jochems licht & geluid

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>


Da's ook een manier om aan sterren te geraken hè Pieterjan <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

mvg,




Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Dj Cross

ach ja..

----------


## michiel

Over vergeten gesproken, ik ging laatst ff een speaker in een kast schroeven en mijn accu van mijn masjientje was leeg. Dus gewoon ff met de hand. Maarja, waar is die schroeven draaier nou, ik had hem net nog in mijn hand....... Ik het hele huis af zoeken naar een schroevendraaier en eindelijk vond ik er 1. Ff de schroeven erin, kast weer rechtop zetten en ... BONK!..... ***!, daar is mijn schroevendraaier! Kolere ding was gewoon in de kast gevallen voordat de speaker op zijn plaats lag, en toevallig was het een gesloten kast en kon ik niet ff met mijn handje erin om dat ding te pakken. 

Maar gelukkig hoef ik niet ver te rijden als ik dingen vergeet.


Groeten, michiel

----------


## WIZZ

wat ook leuk is:

als je aanhanger leeg gestolen word op de avond dat je al aan t draaien bent.

En dan aan de organisatie vragen ofje je spullen een nachtje mag laten staan.

Behalve de versterkers die had ik wel mee naar huis genomen.

En de kabels van de boxen vergeet ik nog wel eens verder nooit iets.

Wel vaak dingen kwijt zoals: maglite's, rollen gaffa en tie rips

----------


## kelsson

Een keer vergeten wie er naar huis moet rijden. Lekker nadrinken met de BZB, iedereen bier op : geen chauffeur meer. Gelukkig konden we een lift krijgen van de BZB. En we hebben nog steeds het estafette-wiel...

----------


## Lazy

ik ben een keer een doorlink speakonkabeltje vergeten ergens in het uiterste puntje van overijssel waar op zaterdagavond geen geluidsbedrijf meer te vinden was die open was...

Tjah... dan moeten toch de kastjes open om een andere verbinding te maken..




Hahaha... of de sleutels van de vrachtwagen vergeten die aan de andere kant van Nederland bij een meerdaagse klus staat en er 's nachts pas achter komen.... ---&gt; dat is niet leuk :Big Grin:

----------


## kristof

ik ben ooit mijn avolites pearl vergeten, en weten dat ik aan de andere kant van belgië zat.  ff een collega laten komen

----------


## Rv

Sja, wij komen eens tot de vaststelling dat we onze harting-spin niet bij hebben. Kon het niet begrijpen, want alles zat er nog in van het weekend ervoor. 
Ik vlieg terug naar huis, om vast te stellen dat hij daar ook niet ligt.

Ben dan ten einde raad naar de zaal van het weekend ervoor gereden, daar was een werkvrouw de tafels aan het schikken, en wat stond daar in het midden van die zaal?

Jaja, onze case met de harting-spin!
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Dan natuurlijk nog ff terug-racen ... pffffffffffffffffffff

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Je kent het wel: klusje klaar, autootje geladen, handjes gewassen...
Nog even onder het genot van een colaatje een verwoedde poging aan het wagen om dat leuke barmeisje te versieren, zie je opeens nog een 32-kanaals mixer tegen de muur staan... oja... laten we die ook maar meenemen...

----------


## shure-fan

ik ben zelf wel een het broekriembeugeltje van me sennh. in-ear ontvanger vergeten, en kabeltje was te kort om in me broek te steken, kon de hele avond dat ding in me hand vast houden  (stond gelukkig niet op het podium)

----------


## Barthez

Vorig jaar Koninginnedag; Oranjebal in Heiloo:

Na de laatste kisten uit de vrachtwagen vraag ik aan een collega die naast me op de laadklep stond: "Heb jij toevallig de monitors voorbij zien komen?" 

"ehhh.... nee?! ...." [V]

Toen kon onze chauffeur nog even op en neer naar Amsterdam om 7(!) door hem vergeten kisten met wedges te halen  :Big Grin: 

voelde die zich ff lullig [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## djsjoerd

Heb de stomme gewoonte om de truss-koppelingen altijd te verwijderen met het afbreken. Worden bewaard in een koffertje.
Maar dat koffertj... dat ben ik wel al een aantal keer vergeten, en dan kun je dus ook rechtsomkeer naar huis maken.

----------


## djbirdie

Ben een keer koptelefoon vergeten, en ook nog een paar ophangbeugels van onze licht effecten, was gelukkig niet ver...

----------


## PowerSound

Djeezus Miljarde, altijd die kl*te kleurenfilters...

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door shure-fan_
> 
> ik ben zelf wel een het broekriembeugeltje van me sennh. in-ear ontvanger vergeten, en kabeltje was te kort om in me broek te steken, kon de hele avond dat ding in me hand vast houden  (stond gelukkig niet op het podium)



En daarom ben je nou shure-fan geworden... :Big Grin:

----------


## shure-fan

sennheiser staat nog altijd op nummer 2

----------


## DJ.T

Wat ook niet leuk is: BPM Studio systeem mee hebben, had hem alvast in 19'' dj case erbij gedaan.
TFT, muis EN toetsenbord vergeten, daar wordt je dus echt niet vrolijk van.
Op lokatie even overlegt met de uitbater en die zei dat we maar even uit de vergaderzaal wat spulletjes moesten pakken  :Big Grin: 
Zo zie je maar dat er ook aardige zijn, alhoewel... van die man mogen we nooit rook gebruiken  :Frown:

----------


## Disco Service Apeldoorn

Nu we het toch over bpm hebben.

Mijn BPM systeem heeft een verwisselbare ( verwijderbare) harde schijf , die tijdens transport eruit gehaald wordt.
U raad het al.

Ook het sleuteltje van de harde schijf is een leuke.

Ooit in de ijsselhallen in Zwolle nog een idiot round gedaan om 8 uur s, morgens na het laden.
Wat hangen er toch nog een boel kettingen naar beneden.

Na de sterke koffie toch maar even die 8 takels eruit gehaald.

Oud en nieuw 2003 .  shit er zit nog een steeltje van ons in het dak.
en dat om 1 uur s, middags net na de afbouw.

----------


## lichtmoderator

spare lampen  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

de kist met *jute zakken* toen we een keer om vier uur 'smorgens moesten beginnen.
(wel heel lang geleden maar dingen vergeten in van alle tijden)

de eerste 10-12 punten opgelost met RR- & Flashlight-shirtjes van de rigging-crew,
daarna verder met een paar 'handdoekrollen' 
_toen hebben we voor het eerst gewerkt met "witte jute", 
later heb ik dat nog gebruikt voor beursklusjes op de witte spanten van de Statenhal_ ,
en daarna met afrokflanel van Stageco die een 'rolling stage' kwam bouwen.

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> en daarna met afrokflanel van Stageco die een 'rolling stage' kwam bouwen.




héhé, waarvoor die podiumvarkens toch ook soms niet goed voor zijn eh  :Smile:

----------


## BAJ productions

heb vandaag mijn school tas vergeten[xx(].
was mijn laatste schooldag dat ik heel veel moest in leveren :Frown: .
moest ook naar huis fietsen(15 KM) :Frown: .

vraag me af hoe het heeft kunnen gebeuren.

voor de rest eigenlijk nooit wat vergeten. of het moeten snoertjes zijn maar dan maak ik gewoon nieuw terplekke :Wink: .

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Kevin_DM_
> héhé, waarvoor die podiumvarkens toch ook soms niet goed voor zijn eh



Deze kwamen uit de buurt van Lochem (NL) en dan heb je het - met wat meer eerbied - dus over _"Bühnebargen"_
Ik durf te wedden dat "Opa" of "die Rooie" het niet eens weer weten. Maar voor mij waren het toen redders in de nood.  :Wink:

----------


## Freek Fokker

Personality's voor de pearl... toen moest er iemand ff op en neer van Leiden naar Woerden. Een keer wat te weinig truss en hier en daar een kabeltje

----------


## Amati

Grote klus. Collega had de hele middag ziten proggen op de Pearl.
Vlak voordat we naar huis gingen om in de avond terug te keren. "Hahaha pak het sleuteltje, laat m schrikken."

's avonds laat, terug op lokatie: "pompiedompidom, nou we kunnen zo beginnen toch?!" "Waar is *** het sleuteltje van de Pearl." 
Collega eerst laten zweten, 'hahaha nou vooruit hier heb je m terug...*graai graai*...ow kut, die ligt nog thuis'

Had ik hem thuis apart gelegd zo van: "Dan vergeet ik die iig niet" Gelukkig was het een thuiswedstrijd en boontje komt om zn...

----------


## sparky

ehm, powercon kabeltjes en eurosnoertjes, stelstok en vergeten de roldeur te vergrendelen als je weggaat...

----------


## Barthez

> citaat:_Geplaatst door BAJ productions_
> voor de rest eigenlijk nooit wat vergeten. of het moeten snoertjes zijn maar dan maak ik gewoon nieuw terplekke.



Haha, dus als je je kabels vergeet heb je wel altijd een kist vol met pluggen en snoer bij je?? [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Kevin_DM_
> ...



Opa, of pa zal je bedoelen... Daarmee heb je dan meteen "pig numero uno" van europa bij je  :Big Grin:

----------


## LJ Bert

vandaag ook klein detail vergeten zomaar even 2 circels van 6 meter doorsnede best balen kunnen dat is weer 200 km extra rijden. maarja zo leer je weer

----------


## DjFlo

Je t-bar van je statief vergeten[V]
Of de bouten ervan is ook nie echt leu :Frown: 

groeten

floris

----------


## BAJ productions

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Barthez_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door BAJ productions_
> ...



nee maar meestal wel andere snoeren waar de goede pluggen aan zitten als je die dan combineert heb je der weer één :Wink: .

----------


## jurjen_barel

Waar ik vaak last van heb: ik laat best vaak me inbussleutel slingeren, mijn collectie is van 10 stuks ingekrompen naar 2 stuks  :Frown:

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Pulse_
> 
> Ik ben zaterdag moeten terugrijden omdat ik juist 1 M10 schroef niet bijhad 
> Ik heb van alles reserve bij maar daar had ik nu juist niet aan gedacht. En zonder die schroef kon ik de truss absoluut niet ophangen.
> Gelukkig was het niet zo ver.



Had je die niet ergens uit een verkeersbord kunnen schroeven of zo?

----------


## BAJ productions

> citaat:_Geplaatst door cobi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Pulse_
> ...



daar kun je tog nie aan beginnen. das dief stal[ :Embarrassment: )].

maar ik zou het wel ergens uit schroefen :Big Grin: .

----------


## Michel_G

> citaat:_Geplaatst door BAJ productions_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door cobi_
> ...



Maar als hij hem later weer terug geschroeft had, was het lenen. (ok, lenen zonder te vragen welliswaar, dus stelen in een zekere zin, maar het was wel sympathiek geweest : :Big Grin:  )

----------


## BAJ productions

oke, 
maar kon hij hem niet uit eigenzooi hallen???

dan is het nog lenen alleen dan van je zelf.

----------


## NIVA

Gelukkig ben ik nog nooit mun Leatherman en Mag-Lite vergeten, maar ook heel vervelend:

Je muts vergeten ! ( koptelefoon voor sommige mensen )

Gelukkig gingen er de volgende dag nog mensen breken, anders hadden we hem zelf nog moeten gaan halen !  :Frown:

----------


## driesmees

wat ik regelmatig durf te vrgeten is de voeding voor m'n lichtcontroller, is wel irritant, daar sta je dan... vlug ff bellen naar huis of ze hem brengen :Big Grin:

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Mmm ik wil niet zeggen dat ik nooit wat vergeet,maar wij werken tegenwoordig met materiaallijsten. Pas afvinken al het de wagen ingaat. 

of ben ik dan de enige die het zo doet ?[:0]

----------


## Stefke

Echt vergeten niet, wel op klus aankomen en merken dat enkele par lampen het plots niet meer doen.

Gelukkig hingen er in de zaal ook par's, dus ff de lampen over gezet (zaallicht moest toch uit)  Nadien ook weer vergeten die par lampen terug in de rechtmatige houders te steken (trouwens echt niet met opzet vergeten!!!) :Frown: 

Jaren later had ik nog eens een opdracht in dezelfde zaal, kwam de zaaleigenaar een praatje maken.  "Ik maak toch steeds wat mee met al die drive-inn's die hier elk week-end komen draaien, ooit had er eens een al z'n lampen met mijn zaallampen vervangen".  ik heb toen heel begrijpend geknikt, het is toch niet normaal wat al die drive-inn's allemaal durven uitsteken :Frown:

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Had laatst weer een schitterende actie... op de een of andere manier gaan laden en niks vergeten bij mij niet samen. We moesten de bus van de vorige dag uitpakken, en laten liggen wat voor 's avonds nog nodig was + extra erbij (dat wordt al ingewikkeld  :Wink: ). De dialoog:

"Heb je die statieven nodig???" 
"Neu we hebben truss + haken bij dus is niet nodig"
"Verder alles? Ehmmm tafel, kabels, lampies etc, denk het wel ja"

Vanuit Etten-Leur naar Amsterdam gereden; 15 km voordat we aankwamen:
"Eehmmm die truss was voor het tegenlicht he?"
"Jep"
"Waar ga ik dan nu mn frontlicht laten zonder extra statieven?"
"..."
"Enne... we hadden scans mee he?"
"Jep"
"Maar ik heb alleen een oude analoge stuurtafel meegepakt, de scancontroller staat nog thuis"
"..."
"Die scans werken met DMX bedenk ik me net..."
"Ja en?"
"Hoeveel microfoonkabel heb jij dan bij?"

En JA: dat gebeurd dus ook bij apparatuurlijstjes! Dan gaat het meestal zo: okay, even afstrepen: die kist gaat mee, dat gaat mee, dat kan daarbij enz. enz. En bij het uitladen erachter komen dat je vanalles netjes had klaargezet maar de helft vergeten bent ook nog in de vrachtwagen te duwen. Neeee ik geloof niet dat ik zo goed ben in laden [:P]

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> En JA: dat gebeurd dus ook bij apparatuurlijstjes! Dan gaat het meestal zo: okay, even afstrepen: die kist gaat mee, dat gaat mee, dat kan daarbij enz. enz. En bij het uitladen erachter komen dat je vanalles netjes had klaargezet maar de helft vergeten bent ook nog in de vrachtwagen te duwen. Neeee ik geloof niet dat ik zo goed ben in laden [:P]



Misschien iets pas afstrepen als het ook daadwerkelijk in de wagen is gezet  :Wink:

----------


## sparky

Had ik al mic-clips gezegd? nee? Well... mic-clips in dat geval... [xx(]

----------


## BAJ productions

wat denk je van de sleutel van de schuur en vervolgens de beur van je huis gewoon acht je dicht trekken. zat dus met een probleem. vervolgens een ruitje  in geslagen.

----------


## sidhe

Kwam paar weken geleden terug van klusje bouwen, aangezien we net controle hadden gehad door de politie even tegemoet komende collega's waarschuwen... zie iets heen en weer slaan achter de bakwagen... ga kijken blijken de deuren nog open te staan...
collega's voelden zich behoorlijk stom geloof ik

----------


## dj_lucv

Zaterdag was het weer zover: kabelkistje tot op de nok toe gevuld en naar klus 1 gebracht. Opgebouwd en de kist daar laten staan zoals altijd. Vervolgens een dj-set op gaan bouwen en er achter komen dat de tulpjes en signaal kabel nog in de kist liggen. [B)]

----------


## LJ

Ook een bekende klassieker:
overdag in de warme zon opbouwen voor je openluchtshow gehuld in t-shirt
's avonds/nachts show/afbreken met behoorlijk dalende temperatuur en geen jas of trui mee...

of andersom:
Het is koud buiten, dus dikke trui en broek aan en dan een schoolfeest doen in een kantine waar het zo'n 35 graden is...

----------


## Koemar

Oja mn collega's waren er niet zo blij mee dat ik het dmx 5-3 verloopje nog lekker bij mn pc had liggen, terwijl hun in Groningen stonden met de Fat Frog en 8 Coemarretjes [ :Embarrassment: )]...Sterker nog, ze waren best pissed [} :Smile: ]

Ach ja Fauten zijn er om gemaakt te worden[B)]

----------


## Barthez

Vandaag ook nog een leuke meegemaakt, 2 collega's laden wel de foh mixer en het fx-rack in, maar vergeten de koffer met de psu van de mixer (gelukkig is die koffer ook niet *paars* [B)]) [ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Embarrassment: )] :Big Grin:

----------


## Martijnvanthiel

Nadat je klant er minstens 15 keer over gebeld heeft alsnog een 125a split vergeten. En die stekkertjes hebben ze niet bij de bouwmarkt... :Wink: ...

Groeten

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Tijdje geleden meegemaakt dat we een klus deden met focus in Nemo in Amsterdam. Daar aangekomen bleek de bakwagen leeg te zijn. De volle bakwagen stond in Nijmegen, waar 
een andere ploeg moest breken  :Wink:

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

@ par-av.nl:
Valt dat niet een beetje op dan tijdens het rijden?

----------


## Scan head

Ook zo slim... Klusje dichtbij huis. alles ingeladen en niks vergeten.

staan we daar opgebouwd en wel. 

"hé, heb jij een cd meegenomen om te sound-checken, ik wil even spelen :Smile: "

"eeeeeuh, nee?"

'enkele seconden later zien we iemand met een koptelefoon( jaaaa een hele koptelfoon, geen twee oorjes :S) nou.dan zullen ze vast ook wel een cd meehebben. maar nee hoor, de jeugd is al zover dat iedereen met MP3 spelers  rondloopt, nouja, dat kon ook wel. maar hij was hem wel even kwijt.

Wij het aansluiten, wat blijkt... bat. op.. nou, hij kreeg er 1 van ons. en jaja, wat stond er als enigste nummer op? Frans bauer natuurlijk! Heb je even voor mij? nou toen was het gauw: Bedankt, je was een grote steun.. we kregen er wel geluid uit maar om nou echt te testen of het wel mooi klonk, nee!

----------


## Michael

Afgelopen zaterdag. PA setje afleveren en bekabeling leggen. Dj set stond midden in de zaal dus even signaalkabeltje van 40 meter trekken. Meer dan een half uur bezig omdat er alleen een stomm pokke ladder aanwezig is kom je als je klaar bent tot de conclussie dat je maar een kabeltje gelegd hebt in plaats van twee [} :Smile: ][} :Smile: ], en hoppa![xx(]

----------


## dj_lucv

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Michael_
> 
> Afgelopen zaterdag. PA setje afleveren en bekabeling leggen. Dj set stond midden in de zaal dus even signaalkabeltje van 40 meter trekken. Meer dan een half uur bezig omdat er alleen een stomm pokke ladder aanwezig is kom je als je klaar bent tot de conclussie dat je maar een kabeltje gelegd hebt in plaats van twee [}][}], en hoppa![xx(]



Aan het uiteinde 2 kabels knopen, en vervolgens goed intapen. Niet bevordelijk voor je kabels als je het té lomp doet maar wel snel. [8D]

----------


## kelsson

5 minuten voor show tijd erachter komen dat ik de butt-plug voor de scans vergeten ben. Mocht ik fijn even de truss inklimmen om 'm d'r alsnog in te stoppen.
O ja, de ergste :
Toen ik voor het eerst met serieus bewegend licht aan de slag ging : 
Complete stress, ik krijg m'n scans niet aan de praat. Vorige lichtman van wie ik de band had overgenomen helemaal van uit hetoosten naar Rotterdam gereden. Eerste vraag die hij stelt :

"Heb je wel een Lamp-On gegeven ?" 

"..."

----------


## vasco

Dus die man uit het oosten was ook wat vergeten  :Big Grin:

----------


## RDH

> citaat: Had ik al mic-clips gezegd? nee? Well... mic-clips in dat geval...



micclips is idd een klassieker...nog erger, de nippels die aan die clips horen [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] of gewoon het complete statief vergeten.

Mengtafelvoedingkje heb ik ook weleens gehad, moest heel klein PA setje wegzetten, dus hoppa 2 topjes op statief, phonic mixertje mee (t waren maar 3 mic's ofzo) en wat denk je...kom ik er daar achter dat ik de adapter van die phonic vergeten was [:s]

Remco

----------


## djbirdie

Euhmm.. G-haken, koptelefoons, gaffa, tulpkabeltjes, reservelampjes....

----------


## fredjuhh

1x eigenlijk, een tulp-&gt; xlr om in me versterker te stoppen.
verder een keer speakerkabels maar die heb ik toen nog ff snel in elkaar geklust met 2 andere  :Big Grin:

----------


## jans

Tijdens een klusje de antennes voor de microfoons op het dak van de auto, meubelbak, gezet.
Rijden we weg, enthousiast zwaaiende mensen langs de weg. Tot er iemand voor de auto ging staan en naar het dak wees, plots viel het kwartje.

----------


## Harmen

beter het kwartje dan dat bakje  :Wink:

----------


## driesmees

Ging ik vandaag dimer + par's afhalen bij de verkoper(lserguy op dit forum), alles naar huis
1 ding vergeten meenemen,
DMX verloopje 5P==&gt;3P XLR  :Frown:

----------


## snoei

dan maak je die toch zelf even (live)

----------


## driesmees

nope
, kheb geen enkele 5 polige XLR in huis, en met sraadjes in de gaatjes prutsen doe ik niet...

----------


## Scan head

Klusje in de stad zelf, zo'n 400 á 500 meter bij weg... 

heel gek maar wij liepen er gewoon heen zonder apparatuur of iets.. En we zeiden: hier zijn we al... Oow, dat is vroeg.. en toen ging er een lampje bij ons branden. we moesten alles nog hierheen slepen want om het nou in de bus te gooien en heen enterug te rijden is ook tijdverspilling, dus alles op flightcase en rijden maar!!!  :Smile:

----------


## DJEM

De early day's Het eerste optreden. Zat op school toen, bezig met een schoolfuif, enfin je hebt een budget geen spullen. Bel lokale dixoboer op met ik heb ik niks, alleen vd spelers en mengpaneel. Dat moet het kosten en voor 200 man. Enfin hij begint met geluid kost zoveel, blijft dat over voor licht neem je dat en dat totaal zoveel.

Okay perfect komen het ophalen eind vd middag.

Inderdaar om 18u komt er een pa van een vd leerlingen met alles aan wij snel uitladen opbouwen ed... Hmmm hoe hangen we de lampen op? ZONDER truss...? Enfin de dixoboer was niet de moeilijkste vlakbij en heeft nog snel een truss gebracht gratis en voor niks..

Verders andere klus. Hmmm Mengpaneel zou dat niet handig zijn? Of iets simpellers, WAAR is mijn cd-lens cleaner?

Verders, met een auto op lpg, op de vluchtstrook: Jij had toch getankt? Ik nee hoor dat zou jij toch van te voren doen?, Maar jij hebt hem het laatst mee gehad? Enfin langleve de ANWB

Ach ja vergeten is menselijk. Ik zorg dat verloopjes, kabeltjes ed zoveel mogelijk in dezelfde doos zitten als waar het apperaat ook in zit. Of ik pak de schroevendraaien en soldeerbout en pas het gelijk aan.

----------


## DJLuc

Natuurlijk het standaard verlengkabeltje weleens vergeten, maar verder valt het nog alles mee.

Wat wel interessant was: ik mocht voor de 2de keer gaan draaien op een bepaalde locatie. De vorige keer had ik een geluidsset meegenomen en bleek daar een enorme Dynacord set te hangen. Nu had ik dus niets gehuurd. Enkele uren voor vertrek keek ik nog eens even op de website voor het adres en zag ik een foto zonder geluidsset. Toen ben ik toch maar eens even aan het bellen gegaan anders was het: geluidsset vergeten.

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Het sleuteltje van de laadklep[B)]
Afstandbediening voor de rookdoos.
Adapter voor de draadloze singijzers[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
DMX plaatje voor achterin de magnum 2000 rookdoos.
Truss pennen[xx(]

----------


## xsystems

sleuteltje van de laadklep herken ik, als je die dingen er niet uithaalt als je gaat rijden....... maarja gereedschapkoffer altijd voorin staan dus geen probleem

----------


## elmer

ram een schroevendraaier erin en hij doet het ook. maar ja dan moet je wel een schroevendraaier hebben he.

groeten

----------


## xsystems

> citaat:_Geplaatst door elmer_
> 
> ram een schroevendraaier erin en hij doet het ook. maar ja dan moet je wel een schroevendraaier hebben he.
> 
> groeten



daarom, gereedschapkoffer voorin[^]

----------


## Drive inn tnt

helaas bij onze laadklep gaat dat niet :Frown: 
maar ja met een stuk karton lukt het wel :Big Grin:

----------


## tomv

Zaterdag een hamer voor de trussen vergeten
Hebben het opgelost met een C-clamp van de sixbaren  :Big Grin:  werkt iet moeilijker maarja die truss moet omhoog he  :Wink: 

Toetsenbord van stuurtafel wordt ook wel eens vergeten, maar da kan ook zonder: Lang leve gaffa en stiftje [8D]

----------


## djroyS

Tja gewoon me koptelefoon vergeten ik snap nog steeds niet hoe je dat kan vergete maarjah is gelijk een goede les voor de volgende keer.

----------


## DidierB

safeties! altijd die verrekte safeties! Maar ja, wordt opgelost, deze komen binnenkort wel eens vast aan de armaturen...

verder: kabelhaken (niet zo handig met klaptruss en een hele zooi harting 16P).

en ook nog deze: trusspennen, dmx interface pro 2000/VI-count/DF50, rookvloeistof algemeen of CO² voor de VI-count, splitkabels ACL, patchkabels, speakon koppelbussen, spanriemen in de vrachtwagen, ramp in de vrachtwagen (hoe krijgen we die hoogwerker d'er nou in?), reservewiel in de vrachtwagen, test-cd, haken bij de macs, fixture library van lichttafel, zwarte alcoholstift + witte gaffa, batterijen, wel de walkies maar niet de batterijen en lader, overgangen 16A mono -&gt; shucko, het paswoord van de processors, een volledige steelset, lege trusskarren en kisten bij afbouw, klimgordel + riggingkoord, uiteraard ook microklemmen of antennes van ontvangers, dmx splitters, m'n goed humeur of uren slaap, kabelgoten of rubber matten, 1 subkast, gsm-lader, "waar heb ik mijn wagen ook alweer geparkeerd?", motorsturing, 2 takels, het licht- of riggingplan, 1-ton shackles of differentieel 30mA voor in de Heizel, kleurfilterbak of lichtmoeder, filterframes, extra sigaretten, "maak jezelf eens populair bij de collega's"-catering, enz enz enz. Uiteraard niet allemaal in 1 klus...

Ach wat zijn we nog niet vergeten? Er is toch pas een probleem als het niet opgelost raakt?


Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## rinus bakker

He Didier,
hoe heb je dat ooit opgelost met die trusspennen?
Daar ben ik wel benieuwd naar.

----------


## DidierB

Die past uiteraard in de categorie "runner gevraagd". Zoiets als sigaretten vergeten hoort daar niet in.


Mvg,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## meyerfreak

zeg didier,.... ben je mischien niet eens toe aan een checklist ofzo :Big Grin:

----------


## EP Woody

Tijd voor een post van mijn kant... 

Laatst een keer klusje, 100 km van huis, met een bakbus die amper 100 loopt... Speaker kabels voor eindset vergeten... EP5, en laat bijna niemand die hebben. Gelukkig dat de band nog niet weg was, en ze even meegenomen hadden.

En van de week de kleine mic-stands. Maar daar kunnen we wel zonder, geeft alleen zo'n zooi...

----------


## DidierB

ach, het is wel een héél lange lijst akkoord, maar het gaat hier wel over alle vergeten items die ik me kan herinneren (hmm, contradictie?) over de afgelopen X aantal jaar...


Groeten,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## jurjen_barel

Normaal gesproken vergeet ik nooit echt essentiële dingen...

Ik heb zelfs mijn oude koptelefoon (speelt nog wel, maar vervangen door een nieuwe die beter op de oren zit) altijd bij mij als reserve koptelefoon. Alleen gister had ik die niet bij mij.

1x raden wat er gisteravond kapot is gegaan.... [xx(]


Geruststelling: het was een buurtfeest en mijn moeder zou dr net aankomen, dus maar ff via mijn GSM de preciese coordinaten doorgegeven en even later kon ik weer gewoon lekker beatmixen  :Big Grin:

----------


## tomv

zaterdag morgen na afbreken fuif willen we vertrekken. Heeft ineens niemand sleutels van camion. Blijkt dat de sleutels nog in de case van de ventura zaten. Gelukkig dat de ventura altijd redelijk laat wordt ingeladen en dus niet heel de camion terug uitgeladen moest worden. Maar na afloop toch eens goed om kunnen lachen.

----------

